# 2005 Bianchi Cross Concept



## dhwlaw (Aug 29, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on the 2005 Bianchi CC? I understand there will be a Shimano (Ultegra) version and a Campy (Veloce) version but nothing more. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## reed (Aug 25, 2003)

*I've heard...*

that the frame will be the same as the 2004 model (different color scheme) and that the cranks are more "cross specific" other than that I've heard it's very similar to the 2004... oh and I heard about a campy version as well. Only second-hand info though. I guess Bianchi is choosing not to mess with a great thing- smart since it's such a sweet CX bike.


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

*2005 Bianchi CX Bikes*

The big news for Bianchi and 2005 is the introduction of a new model. The Axis is essentially unchanged for 2005, other than paint (which in my opinion is a good thing). The new Cross Concept will come with Ultegra 10 speed, which looks pretty cool. Other than that nothing else is really new.
The New Model willl be called the Cross Veloce. It will come with a complete Campy Veloce 10 speed groupo mounted on a Cross Concept frame. The best part? A Campy Vento wheelset. It's one of their introductory wheelsets, but should hold up pretty well to cross duty. Anyway, here are the compete specs for all the upcoming models:

Axis:
*Specifications * 
Style 27spd Cyclo-cross 
Sizes 44, 49, 52, 55, 57, 59, 61cm 
Colors Matte Black/Celeste 
Frame Easton UltraLite, fender eyelets 
Fork Bianchi carbon, threadless alloy steerer, fender eyelets 
Retail Price 
*Components * 
Headset Tange Integrated 1 1/8" threadless 
Handlebar Deda Elementi Piega 
Stem Bianchi Componenti 
Brakes/Levers Shimano cantilever / Shimano 105 STI 
Crankset Sugino XD500T 26/36/48T 
Bottom Bracket Cartridge 
Chain Shimano 
Cassette SRAM, 11/32T 9spd 
Pedals VP clipless, 2-sided 
Wheels Alex ALX 320 wheelset 
Tires IRC Mythos CS Slick, 700x35C 
Derailleurs, r/f Shimano Deore XT 9spd / Shimano 105 31.8mm 
Shifters Shimano 105 STI 
Saddle WTB Rocket V Race Carbon 
Seatpost Bianchi Componenti, 27.2mm 

Cross Veloce:
*Specifications * 
Style 20spd Cyclo-cross 
Sizes 49, 52, 55, 57, 59, 61cm 
Colors Celeste/Dark Blue 
Frame Scandium 7000 with carbon rear triangle 
Fork Bianchi carbon, threadless alloy steerer 
Retail Price 
*Components* 
Headset Tange Integrated 1 1/8"threadless 
Handlebar Deda Elementi Piega 
Stem Bianchi Componenti 
Brakes/Levers Avid Shorty cantilevers / Campagnolo Veloce ErgoPower levers 
Crankset FSA Gossamer Cross, 38/48T 
Bottom Bracket FSA cartridge, ISIS 
Chain KMC 
Cassette Campagnolo Veloce, 12/25T 10spd 
Pedals n/a 
Wheels Campagnolo Vento wheelset 
Tires IRC Mythos CS Slick KB, 700x35C 
Derailleurs, r/f Campagnolo Veloce 10spd / Veloce 32mm 
Shifters Campagnolo Veloce ErgoPower 
Saddle WTB Rocket V Race Carbon 
Seatpost Bianchi Componenti, 27.2mm 

Cross Concept:

*Specifications * 
Style 20spd Cyclo-cross 
Sizes 49, 52, 55, 57, 59, 61cm 
Colors Celeste/Dark Blue 
Frame Scandium 7000 with carbon rear triangle 
Fork Bianchi carbon, threadless alloy steerer 
Retail Price 
*Components * 
Headset Tange Integrated 1 1/8"threadless 
Handlebar Deda Elementi Piega 
Stem Bianchi Componenti 
Brakes/Levers Shimano cantilever / Shimano Ultegra STI 
Crankset FSA Gossamer Cross 38/48T 
Bottom Bracket FSA cartridge, ISIS 
Chain KMC 
Cassette Shimano Ultegra, 12/25T 10spd 
Pedals n/a 
Wheels Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset 
Tires IRC Mythos CS Slick KB, 700x35C 
Derailleurs, r/f Shimano Ultegra 10spd / Ultegra 31.8mm 
Shifters Shimano Ultegra STI 
Saddle WTB Rocket V Race Carbon 
Seatpost Bianchi Componenti, 27.2mm


----------

